# photos outside



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is some of a doe (7 weeks). Enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She's lovely


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the second pic


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful and well cared for


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I love her coloring. She's so cute!


----------

